# Ready to build my 1st jump but...



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've built a couple of smaller jumps but they were all under 2ft. tall and had a very small gap... my question is how big should i make my jump? I'm not scared to go big but i was wondering how big and wide i should make my 1st major jump
all tips and tricks would be helpful
~Thank You~


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

dcompton94 said:


> I've built a couple of smaller jumps but they were all under 2ft. tall and had a very small gap... my question is how big should i make my jump? I'm not scared to go big but i was wondering how big and wide i should make my 1st major jump
> all tips and tricks would be helpful
> ~Thank You~


dirt jumps you are free to do whatever you want.... but just going by experience, i suggest start with 3 foot tall and 8 foot gap. then later try 4 ft. and 10 ft. gap. then 5 and 12 ft.

you can learn a lot from bikepark box jumps. do you have a skatepark/bikepark where you live?


----------



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have never actually been to a skate park, im in Omaha Nebraska and don't think their are any around that allow bikes. but thanks, and any1 know any tips/ tricks to making the jumps taller? it seems all the dirt slides off before it becomes taller


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

dcompton94 said:


> I have never actually been to a skate park, im in Omaha Nebraska and don't think their are any around that allow bikes. but thanks, and any1 know any tips/ tricks to making the jumps taller? it seems all the dirt slides off before it becomes taller


http://www.omahabmx.com/
maybe you should start going to bmx races in Omaha and hanging out with those riders. if there are any dirt jump spots, they will know about them. plus, by racing you will get much better skills on dirt for that will benefit you for dirt jumping. most of the best dirt jumpers have racing experience.


----------



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

would BMX help me with XC at all?


----------



## redriderbb (Aug 30, 2005)

*Look up a Legend...*

John Tomac


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

really, you must be about 6 years old sorry just posting the very first thought i had when reading your title,sorry, resume your discussion.


----------



## dcompton94 (Jan 1, 2009)

awesome, any tips to building DJs bigger?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

the main thing about building dirt jumps big is it just requires a LOT of dirt.
a contractor size wheelbarrow completely full is 6 cubic feet.

let's say your launch is 3 feet tall, 4 feet wide (3 ft. at the top, 5 at the bottom), 6 ft. long. a launch is roughly a triangle, half of a rectangle, so, just volume of dirt wise, that is very roughly 3 X 4 X 6 divided by 2 = 36 cubic feet of packed dirt. which means probably 45 cubic feet of dirt from the ground. in other words roughly 8 wheelbarrows. it's doable, just don't give up. most beginners dig 2 or 3 wheelbarrows max then quit.... DON'T GIVE UP.

then the landing will need to be bigger. figure at least 12 or 15 wheelbarrows for that. then you have a decent relatively small but still decent double.

big jumps like you see in magazines and videos are more like an entire dump truck load for one jump. like 15 or 18 yards. 27 cubic feet in a yard. 400-500 cubic feet, or 75 contractor wheelbarrows !!

check this thread http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=572752


----------

